# Baked Squash



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have an abundance of squash and zucchini from the garden. I love fried squash but I need to eat a little better so I tried a baked recipe I found on line. It may have been posted before.

Slice squash into round about 1/4 inch thick. I tossed them in olive oil until all had a light coating. I then sprinkled salt, pepper and garlic powder on them and tossed again. I then placed them on a baking sheet and covered them with a thin layer or parmesan cheese. I baked them on 375 for approximately 20 minutes. When they were cooked through I turned the oven to broil and browned the cheese.

Turned out excellent.

Darin


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Love squash!


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Pay, try this. Been a family favorite for years. Cut squash about 1/2-3/4 inch thick, then into quarters or halves depending on diameter of squash. Put in pot with water till covered. Cook squash till a little over half done and then put in strainer to drain. Put in skillet a pat or two of butter and chopped onion of choice. Cook onion till caramelized, then add squash and heat till hot stirring as little as possible. Add pepper to taste. When all is hot add 4-5 slices of sandwich cheese and melt in real good. Then enjoy!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Darin, your squash and cheese recipe was a winner. Will put more cheese on next time. Better than floured and fried. Thanks.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

wdbrand said:


> Darin, your squash and cheese recipe was a winner. Will put more cheese on next time. Better than floured and fried. Thanks.


I have since revised my recipe. I now put a thick layer of cheese instead of a thin layer.

Thanks!

Darin


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey Darin, Thanks. I did these earlier tonight, and they turned out great.

So now we've stopped using black pepper in favor of Lawry's seasoned pepper, and I used that. Only place around here that carries it is WM, and I hate going in there, but that's another story. I took it easy on the garlic powder. 

By the way, I've passed around some of those white okra seeds you sent me. I'll let you know how that goes, once I hear updates.

AJ


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

My mom makes fantastic squash and zucchini casserole. Not sure of the recipe but it's incredibly good.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes that baked squash is good eats. I have some ready to do this week myself!!!!


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey F/M, tried your baked squash recipe last night, it was a hit. Another wonderful option to eat squash in our household. I made slight modification. I used garlic salt and pepper. Other than that, spot on the other directions.


----------

